# Russian Alarms



## Gildon (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi,

I'm also new (been a lot of us lately).

I'm feeling an itch to go for a watch with an alarm option. Usually I'd be looking for an automatic but I haven't seen any. I've only seen manual wind poljot alarms and they look terrific in pictures. Wonder if they really look that good in real life.

Does anyone know of an alarm watch with automatic movement?

What are your favorites and where should I shop for one?

Thanks,

Gildon


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum









Tricky, mechanical alarms are not common and Im not sure if Ive heard of autos, the problem is one of movement size, the rotor takes up a lot of room in an auto so I dont know if they could cram in an alarm function as well...But someone will prove me wrong soon









I have a Poljot Alarm and its great, large 42mm ( I think) screw down crowns etc....


----------



## Gildon (Jul 6, 2005)

Now that's a cool looking watch! Can you set the alarm to go off every 24h or does it go off every 12h morning and afternoon at the same hour?

BTW I've looked it up and yours is a 40mm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum Gildon,

I have a somewhat more subdude poljot alarm, and another badged Sekonda, all having the 18Jewel manual wind poljot movement. I've never seen an auto version.

Basically the movements are like the old wind up alarm clocks you used to get except there isn't an on / off switch for the alarm, when the set time is reached it just flips a lever and allows the alarm spring to unwind fully.

To get it to go off again you have to remember to wind it up again.

Mine sound rather like a bummble bee in a tin!


----------



## Carl (Nov 24, 2004)

The alarm mechanism is seperately set and wound via the top crown, and once the alarm sounds it winds fully down. So it will only go off twice a day if you wind it up again.

Regards

Carl.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Gildon said:


> Does anyone know of an alarm watch with automatic movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

If it's Russian you are after, then don't think so.

If it's an automatic alarm in general,then Seiko would be the obvious answer.










Seen a couple on E-bay tonight and Roy has a couple left









Mike


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Here's another alarm Russian - Poljot International Trans-siberian railway. (hand-wound, not auto)










Reagrds,

Nick


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> If it's an automatic alarm in general,then Seiko would be the obvious answer.


I thought of them, but diddnt realise they were autos!









Nice watches, they have quite a cult following


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I think apart from the Seiko, the only other auto alarm is a JaegerLeCoultre

or so they say - the first and only automatic alarm - big bucks though


----------

